# Pepermint oil raising appetite



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

I take pepermint oil tablets and they work great for abdominal pain, stomach gurgling. I take the ent. coated made in Germany. I have read and notictied that they can stimulate your appetite. Sometimes, it can almost be like a hypogycimica reaction where sometimes I have to get food in my system immediatley becuase I have muscle tremors and weakness. Has anyone else noticied this or is there something else I can take?


----------

